# Giant Reign vs Rocky Mountain Bc edition instinct



## dmgrap (Feb 16, 2020)

Looking at purchasing one of these ebikes--Which ebike would you purchase and why? Thank you for your input !


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gaint Reign uses the proven Yamaha motor 80nm of torque, but only 500wh battery. I hear this ebike is a good solid choice. 
But me personally between these two I’d choose the instinct. Yes, it’s their motor design, but I’ve only heard good news on this motor 108nm of torque. Very strong motor. It come with a 672wh battery, so you’ll go a lot further.


----------



## ambition>ability (Mar 27, 2019)

I bought the Reign and so far loving it, not ridden the RM so cant compare sorry. Can say the Reign loves being pointed downhill, will soak up anything you throw at it, not the most nimble bike though. Power wise it is fine, couldn't see myself needing any more and this is coming from someone suffering from Chronic Fatigue (I ride in Trail mode most the time). 

FYI, rumors are the Reign is going to be upgraded to a 625wh battery in the very near future. You can also get a 250wh battery extended for the Reign that bolts on where the water bottle sits.


----------

